# Problem with bindings size Union Atlas M/L



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks like the medium are too small. Maybe go for the large bindings and get the 159 Mercury.
I had the 157 with medium Atlas bindings and I weigh 165lbs with a 275 Ride boot that is very small for the size. It felt good for my weight and was a good combination of board and bindings. At your weight the 159 might be better anyway and the Atlas has a nice stiff baseplate so you shouldn't notice the extra few mm of board width in terms of turn initiation.


----------



## Gasss34 (May 16, 2020)

Gasss34 said:


> would


Thank you for your answear. 
Going in the Mercury the board width will be 259mm.
In all specyfication width of the board for boots 10 shoud be smaller, f.e. „Snowboardingprofiles.com” boot 9,5-10,5 - board waist widht 250-255. „Jonessnowbords” boot 10/11 - widht 25,2-26,3.
Mercury is wider board than standard. My Riders Choice 161,5 has widht 25,8.
I would like to have new bindings right for two boards.
Maybe I should change manufacturer of bindings and try to find something with baseplate around 250-255mm. My present Flow binding have 245mm and they might be a little longer.
I will be honest I do not undestand why I have this kind of problem with most of common boot size which is 43EUR-10US.
I am not sure with changing the board because of the binding is good way of thinking. I think it should go to oposite direction.

To many questions, and to less answears. Riders, help please.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm not sure if you know, and ignore this if you do, but you can adjust the heelcup on Union bindings. This allows you to make the binding longer or shorter to fit your boot size. Loosen the screws on the side of the binding (two on each side) and slide the heelcup back. On the medium binding with the heelcup adjusted all the way out you should be able to fit a size 43 boot no problem. Also at that size of boot and your around average weight, you can ride whatever width board you want. The Mercury also has a traction bump in the edge right at the waist which adds at least 4-6mm to the measurement but its not really a wide board.


----------



## Gasss34 (May 16, 2020)

I know that, but I do not have these bindings my own. Pictures what I have attached, store made it for me on my request. They informed me that gas pedal hasn’t been moved to the front, so it is possible to move it around 0,5-1cm. I am seeing on the pictures that heelcup isn’t slide completly to the back, but I think it isn’t big diference. 
I sent these pictures also to Union, and they have confirmed that size M looks a little to tight, and L is better and I will have small overhang of bindings with Mercury 57 which shouldn’t impact on my riding. After some conversation they have sugested that the Mercury 59 will be better.
Could you tel me what is a maximum size of baseplate of Atlas size M?


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't have the bindings anymore but moving the heelcup back will give you 10mm more than in the picture. Going from the 157 up to the 159 will only give you 2mm. I would get the size of board you want the most. Size 43 is in no way a problem on the 157. If you want to get in to medium Union bindings then maybe the huge boots are the problem? Does the shop have any boots which fit you but are smaller? Northwave, Deluxe, Salomon are all known to be quite big.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Also measure your foot in mm and get exactly that size of boot. Many people are wearing boots that are one or two sizes too big.


----------



## Gasss34 (May 16, 2020)

Size of my boots for my I am sure are ok. I already rided with Burton Ruler 42,5 couple sesons with a lot of pain. Before I have bought Northwave I have measured Nitro, Ride, 32, and Edge I have felt very comfortable. I have very width foot, and here I have always a problem.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

From the screenshot you posted it seems that you should be in 9,5 US.
You compensate the narrower boots with the length. I’ve tried on most of the boot brands you’ve mentioned and Burton and Ride are on the narrower side. Good enough for me but felt narrower than my Adidas Tacticals that are mid-widish. I could have a little wider foot in these without a problem. I have 9,5 US (275 mondo and 29,2 cm boot length) and this Mercury 157 is in my quiver. My left foot is 273, the right one 276 mm and I’ve squeezed into 275 mondo with custom insoles. I just needed to raise the foot arch in the longer foot. I have Union Falcors M. My older 10 US (29,7 cm) fit without any issues in the Falcors.

Your ‚root cause’ is the boots. They are 10 US but have the size of some top reduced 11,5 US. That’s why M Unions (up to 10 US by their specs) don’t fit there. This atrocious footprint puts you into the wide category (if you want to actually carve). The Mercury is a standard width board (exactly the same width as my Asymulator 156, 267 mm at the inserts and these are my narrowest boards). It’s been already pointed out that the Death Grip makes it look wider than it actually is. A standard-width board at the inserts. Period.

Get some wide/mid wide boots (there is a wide version of Burtons for example) with a reduced footprint in 9,5 US. They should be a little uncomfortable early on, just make sure you don’t have to curl your toes and you’re good. Some pressure on the toe in a brand new boot is good, it will pack out 2-3 mm. These Northwaves look new, you can probably send them back/resell. If you keep them don’t look at normal width boards like the Mercury. And even if you get a wide board to compensate for this huge footprint, it would be still worse than a smaller footprint and a narrower board as your leverage is your foot, not the boot outershell.


----------



## Gasss34 (May 16, 2020)

Yeahti87 I think you hit it right on the head.
Outside dimension of Northwave Edge 43-280mm-10US is 315mm. With my longer feet 273mm, it is difference of 42mm!!. 
It looks I have to buy new pair of boots and Northwave sell (no possible to give it back to the store) ( I think I have to wait also with buying of new bindings until I will get the new boots (shame because there are in good price right now).

One question more, could you let me know your opinion if the width of the board is right for me looking at pictures with my feet on the bord where the bindigs should be. What do you think it is ok or should I change for 59?


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

You have the same size feet as me. I had a Mercury 157 and it was fine, even a bit on the wide side for my personal taste. I have a Gnu Mullair with a 25cm waist and I've never found it to be too narrow.


----------



## Gasss34 (May 16, 2020)

Thank you very much guys for the support and advices.
Best Regards
Patryk

I am closing this post.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Gasss34 said:


> Yeahti87 I think you hit it right on the head.
> Outside dimension of Northwave Edge 43-280mm-10US is 315mm. With my longer feet 273mm, it is difference of 42mm!!.
> It looks I have to buy new pair of boots and Northwave sell (no possible to give it back to the store) ( I think I have to wait also with buying of new bindings until I will get the new boots (shame because there are in good price right now).
> 
> ...


If you get some top reduced footprint boots ( ~~ + 2 cm outershell) you are perfectly fine (if you keep the angles like in the photo)


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

1) I don't think your overhang is a big issue unless you plan on doing some deep carving.
2) You're 5'11" 190#, you can ride the 159 or even the 161, especially if we're talking freeriding.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Here’s my size M union force on my 157 Bataleon Boss (254 mm WW)with size 11 32 tm2s. No problem with Straps or centering boots . Now while my boot overhang on the board is acceptable ( prob maxed out) my boot overhang on the binding is a lot. I haven’t ridden jt yet, so not sure how that extra “leverage” is going to feel.
I have a board with 256mm WW and size large union bindings and the bindings at +-15 have about a MM of overhang on the board. So when I decided to try a 157 with narrower waist I went with size M union force. Their rep told me typically anyone with 10.5 or small they Reccomend M, and 11 is fine


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow, after looking at that first pic this board has a ton of camber, Super pumped to ride it


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

An inch over hang MAX on each side


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

winkypill said:


> I don't like that Union labels them M/L and L/XL. Why not just M L XL, 3 seperate? Do other brands do that? I have Burtons and they are just L. I wouldn't know which to go with in Union.


Not sure about Unions, but in the case of Rome bindings, the L/XL for instance can be shifted between the two sizes by unscrewing something and moving the parts to accomodate a larger/smaller boot. So they literally do cover the two sizes.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Not sure about Unions, but in the case of Rome bindings, the L/XL for instance can be shifted between the two sizes by unscrewing something and moving the parts to accomodate a larger/smaller boot. So they literally do cover the two sizes.


It was just a spammer anyways


----------

